# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Ultralight tents

## kiwijames

Hey, just after you recommendations on a 3 season, 1-2 person ultra light tent. For mainly overnighter use in the NI. Just wanting something s bit bigger than a divvy but with less bulk and weight. I'm keen to keep my pack size down as well as save a bit on weight. 
Looked at the MSR Carbon Reflex and its all bait pricey. Anyone tried Big Agnes gear? They rate well in the US and make a 2 man, double wall tent @ at 1b, 13oz.

----------


## Tahr

> Hey, just after you recommendations on a 3 season, 1-2 person ultra light tent. For mainly overnighter use in the NI. Just wanting something s bit bigger than a divvy but with less bulk and weight. I'm keen to keep my pack size down as well as save a bit on weight. 
> Looked at the MSR Carbon Reflex and its all bait pricey. Anyone tried Big Agnes gear? They rate well in the US and make a 2 man, double wall tent @ at 1b, 13oz.


Maybe?

MSR Carbon Reflex 1 | Trade Me

----------


## kiwijames

> Maybe?
> 
> MSR Carbon Reflex 1 | Trade Me


Yeah, saw that one *BC*. Reviews are suggesting its a bit too small for a taller fella like me and they are not freestanding.

----------


## K95

I've got a big agnes ul2. Pretty sweet wee tent really. Haven't given it a long enough test yet or in rough weather though.

----------


## kiwijames

> I've got a big agnes ul2. Pretty sweet wee tent really. Haven't given it a long enough test yet or in rough weather though.


Yeah, The Fly Creek UL2, thats the one I was looking at. There is a Platinum version which is lighter again.
Where did you get yours? ex US?

----------


## 7mmsaum

I use a great outdoors, cycle 2l

2 kgs

3 teenagers have hammered it and it's still going strong  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GravelBen

Heard good things about the Mont Bell tents from here: i climb .co.nz :: Mountaineering gear at wholesale prices

----------


## K95

Got mine off Ebay. The platinum is lighter again as you say but a bit more $.

----------


## The Claw

Just got a tarptent moment DW Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

Got carbon poles & a solid interior as upgrades. Weighs 1200g as I have it. I haven't given it a work out yet (that's 2 weeks away yet...) but it seems bloody solid in the wind, much more so than my hubba hubba, and is also a chunk longer and has plenty of space in it. Easy to setup, 2 pegs and about a minute if using one pole, bout another 30 seconds to throw up the crossing pole if needed. this also makea it freestanding. Cost about $450 landed...

----------


## The Claw

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Just got a tarptent moment DW Tarptent Ultralight Shelters
> 
> Got carbon poles & a solid interior as upgrades. Weighs 1200g as I have it. I haven't given it a work out yet (that's 2 weeks away yet...) but it seems bloody solid in the wind, much more so than my hubba hubba, and is also a chunk longer and has plenty of space in it. Easy to setup, 2 pegs and about a minute if using one pole, bout another 30 seconds to throw up the crossing pole if needed. this also makea it freestanding. Cost about $450 landed...


Yeah was trying to find your last thread but got lost. Looks the bizzo and not bad price. Did anyone pitch in with the freight?

----------


## The Claw

Na I ended up just coughing up & getting one in myself...

----------


## Shearer

I have a Tarp Tent double rainbow.  Great tent. 1.3kg I think. Very long so would be good for a tall fulla. Got it landed for just over $400.

----------


## TeRei

I once raised the length issue with Macpac and was told it was because of production costs i.e. all NZer's are the same length as the Chinese. Weetbix are one length so are our tents.I then said well you have different harness sizes on your packs which are the world's best so why do you have dwarf thinking with your tents. No reply.

----------


## kiwijames

> I use a great outdoors, cycle 2l
> 
> 2 kgs
> 
> 3 teenagers have hammered it and it's still going strong


I have a 2kg Macpac. Was after something a bit lighter.
It's almost more a volume issue than weight.

----------


## The Claw

Volume issue solved...

Could put a couple straps around it to clinch in. Length is fixed due to pole section lengths.




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Claw, looks very good. Plspost a full review after using it in wet/windy weather. Keen to hear how it does.

----------


## The Claw

> Claw, looks very good. Plspost a full review after using it in wet/windy weather. Keen to hear how it does.


Will do, chasing chamois in a couple weeks so will be using it then. I try to be a fair weather hunter so might be a while before you get a wet/windy report... :sly:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

hate you guys, just been looking at buying a hubba hubba
now what do i do :36 1 7:

----------


## veitnamcam

> hate you guys, just been looking at buying a hubba hubba
> now what do i do


Buy one of theirs when they upgrade for half price?

----------


## longrange308

> Buy one of theirs when they upgrade for half price?


you are wise vc

any one wanting to sell there too bulky too heavy hubba hubba??? :Thumbsup: 
let me know

----------


## stu#71

Have a google for "ultralight tents". Something like this:

Ultralight Tents at BackcountryGear.com by Big Agnes | Hilleberg | MSR

You can get excellent tents around the 1kg mark but you sacrifice their toughness/durability for weight.  I have a Macpac for when weight's not an issue (2kg) but got the Vaude Powerlizard (1kg) for when I'm on my own.  They say it's a 2 person but that would be "interesting"  :Wtfsmilie: 

It's very light, compact, easy to put up.  Not been tested in very sh1tty weather as yet though.

and definitely NOT kea proof  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:

----------


## MattyP

Watching this thread with interest. Tempted to burn the beast I just lugged around. 

I was thinking Macpac as 2kg sounded incredibly light but now I see these 1kg tarptents. Can anyone comment on any durability/quality loss going from that 2kg to 1kg?

----------


## kiwijames

> Maybe?
> 
> MSR Carbon Reflex 1 | Trade Me


I bought it anyway! May as well take a look at it and give it a go, internet reviews are often different. I think I will buy a Double Rainbow Tarp Tent though.

----------


## Tahr

I've got a very similar spec Terra Nova. I'm sure you will be pleased with it James.

----------


## Smiddy

ive got carbon reflex 1,  good wee tent

----------


## ebf

> I bought it anyway! May as well take a look at it and give it a go, internet reviews are often different. I think I will buy a Double Rainbow Tarp Tent though.


Try it, that was a bloody good deal with the footprint.

I often carry my Hubba HP as an emerency shelter, just the fly and footprint = less than 1 kg

Looks like the Carbon Reflex is not free-standing...

----------


## kiwijames

See how the MSR goes tonight. Looks like rain  :Sad:

----------


## Tahr

Have a good hunt James. Looking forward to a report.

----------


## MattyP

You get cell reception!?

Does anyone use Exped down mats with the Double Rainbow? Specifically the Long Wide ones? I'd really like the Tarptent Double Rainbow but it's only 120cm wide and we have two of these mats which are 65cm wide, so it looks like I miss out by 10cm!

Looked around yesterday for lightweight tents at Macpac, Bivouac, Hunting & Fishing - wasn't impressed. Couldn't find anything really light that was wide enough, or that packed down to a size that I was happy with. Not to mention the prices, even at sale price they're much more expensive than the Tarptents.

----------


## kiwijames

> You get cell reception!?
> 
> Does anyone use Exped down mats with the Double Rainbow? Specifically the Long Wide ones? I'd really like the Tarptent Double Rainbow but it's only 120cm wide and we have two of these mats which are 65cm wide, so it looks like I miss out by 10cm!
> 
> Looked around yesterday for lightweight tents at Macpac, Bivouac, Hunting & Fishing - wasn't impressed. Couldn't find anything really light that was wide enough, or that packed down to a size that I was happy with. Not to mention the prices, even at sale price they're much more expensive than the Tarptents.


I have the standard Exped Downmat 7 and it fits perfect in the CR1. Kinda wishing I got the UL. 
Ultralight tents are all about compromise so I would not expect a king size mattresses would fit. Kinda defeats the purpose don't you think?

----------


## MattyP

Well i'd hardly call it king size, but it is a bit wider. I needed the length though, the standard was too short for me. I get your point though.

Sorta wishing we got the UL's now also, but they are nice and comfy and still pack down nice and small. I like the 5 year warranty instead of 2 on the UL's. Great mats though, really impressed.

----------


## The Claw

> See how the MSR goes tonight. Looks like rain


Looks like a tent to me? :what:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Blew like 40 bastards throughout the night. Figured either the tent was going to be pulled to pieces or Id become a parachute in it and find myself down the gorge. Fortunately for me everything held together and the rain did not come to much. Unfortunately though, Sika are not big fans of wind so all I came home with was a bit of sunburn and some chapped lips. The tent is a good little unit and has ample room considering, I am liking my decision to buy it and find out for myself over internet reviews. Took my dog (small horse) for his first real hunt too. He slept in the vestibule and was not a pain in the arse, it is actually quite roomy.

----------


## R93

> Blew like 40 bastards throughout the night. Figured either the tent was going to be pulled to pieces or Id become a parachute in it and find myself down the gorge. Fortunately for me everything held together and the rain did not come to much. Unfortunately though, Sika are not big fans of wind so all I came home with was a bit of sunburn and some chapped lips. The tent is a good little unit and has ample room considering, I am liking my decision to buy it and find out for myself over internet reviews. Took my dog (small horse) for his first real hunt too. He slept in the vestibule and was not a pain in the arse, it is actually quite roomy.


Dog is just biding his time. Wont be long and you will be out sleeping under the vestibule...........He's a GSP remember :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> You get cell reception!?
> 
> Does anyone use Exped down mats with the Double Rainbow? Specifically the Long Wide ones? I'd really like the Tarptent Double Rainbow but it's only 120cm wide and we have two of these mats which are 65cm wide, so it looks like I miss out by 10cm!
> 
> Looked around yesterday for lightweight tents at Macpac, Bivouac, Hunting & Fishing - wasn't impressed. Couldn't find anything really light that was wide enough, or that packed down to a size that I was happy with. Not to mention the prices, even at sale price they're much more expensive than the Tarptents.


I have a double rainbow but my wife and I use the exped ul. Because the floor in the tent rolls up the side you may be ok with the extra width of the down mats. It might just push the sides out a bit further.

----------


## MattyP

> I have a double rainbow but my wife and I use the exped ul. Because the floor in the tent rolls up the side you may be ok with the extra width of the down mats. It might just push the sides out a bit further.


Standard width UL's? How much width do you have to spare in the Double Rainbow?

And how do you rate the vestibules for say keeping a large pack dry?

Cheers,

----------


## B_man

> Standard width UL's? How much width do you have to spare in the Double Rainbow?
> 
> And how do you rate the vestibules for say keeping a large pack dry?
> 
> Cheers,


I also have a Double Rainbow with an Exped UL. mine weighs 1.1kgs all up, once I did away with storage bag etc. Great lightweight tent! Had it in all kinds of weather. I did a lot of research before buying and have not been disappointed. for me its the best compromise between, weight, space, and strength. Double vestibules work well. If your willing to use one vestibule completely as storage you can easily store a couple of packs and keep them dry. have done it many times. 

Just measured the width of it and it is approx 120cm but the sides are another 110cm each. so like shearer said I would have thought you'd be able to fit two side by side. The biggest problem is the slippery floor. You have to be careful that you pitch it on flat ground else the modern mats slide around on the silnylon.

----------


## The Claw

> The biggest problem is the slippery floor. You have to be careful that you pitch it on flat ground else the modern mats slide around on the silnylon.


Have you painted some silicon strips on the floor like Henry shows in the seam sealing video? If not, it might solve the problem...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

> I also have a Double Rainbow with an Exped UL. mine weighs 1.1kgs all up, once I did away with storage bag etc. Great lightweight tent! Had it in all kinds of weather. I did a lot of research before buying and have not been disappointed. for me its the best compromise between, weight, space, and strength. Double vestibules work well. If your willing to use one vestibule completely as storage you can easily store a couple of packs and keep them dry. have done it many times. 
> 
> Just measured the width of it and it is approx 120cm but the sides are another 110cm each. so like shearer said I would have thought you'd be able to fit two side by side. The biggest problem is the slippery floor. You have to be careful that you pitch it on flat ground else the modern mats slide around on the silnylon.


Thanks for measurements, never know if you can quite trust the manufacturer ones. In saying that, our Exped mats are 65cm wide each according to Exped. So we need 130cm's. I should have measured them to make sure but I've just left for Aus again.

You're saying that the bath-tub floor can fold out flat? 

Seems we'd be pushing it with the Double Rainbow and may go for one of the other wider models.

----------


## B_man

> Have you painted some silicon strips on the floor like Henry shows in the seam sealing video? If not, it might solve the problem...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Yeah I've done that. Did make it better, but still pretty slippery.

----------


## dedubyah

Last time out, a couple of weeks ago, shared a MSR Hubba Hubba with a mate. I'm 6'1", he's 6'5", both fitted okay.A storm blew in during the night but the tent was fine, really recommend them, 1.3kg if I remember.

----------


## K95

Had a few night in mine now, going good. Can confirm you can get two men and a dog in there.


image by AckleyImproved, on Flickr

----------


## kiwi39

@Tahr bound, just looking at your pics .. what do you think of those absolute wilderness freeze dried meals ??

----------


## K95

A lot more like real food than backcountry. Smaller servings. $12 a pop. Taste really good. 
If you were more motivated than me you could make them yourself easily, they really aren't anything hugely special.

----------


## Smiddy

what tent is that Ruben?   sorry i dont really know how to spell ya name!

----------


## K95

> what tent is that Ruben?   sorry i dont really know how to spell ya name!


Hey Aaron, it's a big agnes ultralight 2 model.

----------


## MattyP

My Tarptent StratoSpire 2 turned up yesterday. Will prob set it up on the lawn today and have a play.

----------


## kokako

> Hey Aaron, it's a big agnes ultralight 2 model.



Fly Creek UL2?

----------


## K95

> Fly Creek UL2?


Sorry yes, that's the one. Fly creek UL2. Only $400ish NZD from eBay.

----------


## kokako

> Sorry yes, that's the one. Fly creek UL2. Only $400ish NZD from eBay.


Shit that's a good price.

----------


## TJM

So if money was no object what is the best for two persons taking into account weight, bulk, and ability to withstand the weather ? Was looking at an MSR before reading the posts

----------


## MattyP

You'll get 10 different answers to that, TJM!

Took the Tarptent StratoSpire 2 out on a trip. It was A-MAZING. Good space for two and enough storage for two large packs with the 2 vestibules. 

With the vestibules zipped down and the bathtub floor design it would be able to handle some seriously wet weather I'd imagine. Very stable.

At 1.3kg's and its pack down size it'd be a tough one to beat.

My one concern was the condensation. When we woke up, the mesh inner was touching the fly and some was dripping through. "Bugger," I thought, "found a flaw." But nope! A quick look revealed that you could unclip both sides of the full mesh inner and instead attach it to bungy cord. I immediately did this and problem solved - the gap between both was significant even with the laden fly. They must have included that feature for more head room when you don't have to worry about condensation. Utter genius. Even my wife was impressed at that point.

----------


## JP100

> You'll get 10 different answers to that, TJM!
> 
> Took the Tarptent StratoSpire 2 out on a trip. It was A-MAZING. Good space for two and enough storage for two large packs with the 2 vestibules. 
> 
> With the vestibules zipped down and the bathtub floor design it would be able to handle some seriously wet weather I'd imagine. Very stable.
> 
> At 1.3kg's and its pack down size it'd be a tough one to beat.
> 
> My one concern was the condensation. When we woke up, the mesh inner was touching the fly and some was dripping through. "Bugger," I thought, "found a flaw." But nope! A quick look revealed that you could unclip both sides of the full mesh inner and instead attach it to bungy cord. I immediately did this and problem solved - the gap between both was significant even with the laden fly. They must have included that feature for more head room when you don't have to worry about condensation. Utter genius. Even my wife was impressed at that point.


do you use this with trekking poles? or does it come with poles?

----------


## MattyP

> do you use this with trekking poles? or does it come with poles?


You can order a pole set as well when you order one - about $15 if I recall correctly. We use those and they work fine. They're light as he'll and doesn't effect the pack down size.

----------


## TJM

Thanks for the info Matty, next question is where to purchase one ?

----------


## The Claw

> Thanks for the info Matty, next question is where to purchase one ?


If its a Tarptent that you are wanting then direct from Tarptent: Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

----------


## TJM

Cheers Claw

----------


## MattyP

Yup, straight from their site. I had them seam seal it and ordered the poles as mentioned. The seam sealing is a pain to find on their site - think i had to use search or something. Costs $25 to have them do it, or you can buy one of their kits and do it yourself and save a few bucks. I couldn't be bothered.

----------


## MattyP

Oh - and you probably won't have to pay duty despite paying over $400.

----------


## R93

Any one have an end pole for an old macpac olympus tent. I have tried everywhere and no one has any??? (There are three poles for the olympus. 2 short for the ends and one long for the middle hoop. I need one for the end)
Tent was made in the early 90's So they claim it as old shape when the new one looks the same to me.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Could you make one or get one made ?

----------


## Tahr

> Any one have an end pole for an old macpac olympus tent. I have tried everywhere and no one has any??? (There are three poles for the olympus. 2 short for the ends and one long for the middle hoop. I need one for the end)
> Tent was made in the early 90's So they claim it as old shape when the new one looks the same to me.


Twin Needle in ChCh make poles to measure.

Cheers

----------


## R93

> Could you make one or get one made ?


If I new where they could be made I would send in the buggered one and get them to copy it. It is an awesome wee tent.

----------


## R93

> Twin Needle in ChCh make poles to measure.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Tahr. I actually asked them and they told me no? I will try again, thanks.

----------


## gimp

> I use a great outdoors, cycle 2l
> 
> 2 kgs
> 
> 3 teenagers have hammered it and it's still going strong



I have one of these too and an Olympus which I never take anywhere because the fucker weighs more than me, but this thread has made me consider blowing cash on one of these 1kg tents. Jerks.

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers Tahr. I actually asked them and they told me no? I will try again, thanks.


They advertise that they do.

----------


## R93

> I have one of these too and an Olympus which I never take anywhere because the fucker weighs more than me, but this thread has made me consider blowing cash on one of these 1kg tents. Jerks.


My olympus is base camp only tent as well. Buggered if I would carry it any great distance. 

I weighed my little Exped Mira tent when setup. 1.2kgs on digital fish scales without the footprint.

----------


## MattyP

Those Exped tents look nice, pricy though! They make good stuff - love their downmats.

And yeah, gimp, 1kg tents are awesome!

----------


## R93

> Those Exped tents look nice, pricy though! They make good stuff - love their downmats.
> 
> And yeah, gimp, 1kg tents are awesome!


I dont know how good it is yet mate. Had it a year and everytime I have gone to use it it has been pissing down cancelling my plans, probably leaks like the Niagara.  :Oh Noes: 
I bought it in NZ and was cheaper than I see they are now.

----------


## MattyP

Yeah, the Expeds I looked at recently in NZ were in the same price range as non-discounted macpacs. Like $800 - $1000 for anything 2kg's or under.

----------


## R93

> Yeah, the Expeds I looked at recently in NZ were in the same price range as non-discounted macpacs. Like $800 - $1000 for anything 2kg's or under.


Jayzus!!!

----------


## Tahr

I've got a Terra Nova Solar Competition 1. $600 ish. 1.2kg. A cracking little tent that has seen off some heavy WX.
Only possible draw back is that it is inner first erection. That's never bothered me though. I can get it up in a flash.

----------


## gimp

Impressive at your age Bruce

----------


## gimp

3 and a half kilograms

----------


## Tahr

> Impressive at your age Bruce


Mate. Ive had the same erection since I was 12.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MattyP

> I don't know what my Olympus weighs, so I don't need to get a lighter one. 
> 
> I have an Xped and its a piece of shit. Flawed design. Never leaked or anything but I fear heavy snow. It has a flat roofed section. 
> 
> I think my Olympus is too light. Am I the only one with severe westerly paranoia? If Im somewhere tropical a fly and a mossie net is a good light option for $50


Olympus too light!? Those things look damn bomb proof and I nearly bought one when they were on sale for $550. Then I went all extreme and wanted the lightest thing I could find haha.

----------


## gimp

I wish I'd bought mine on sale.



I've used it exactly once.

----------


## 308

So Gimp, what do you use?

----------


## veitnamcam

The lightest tent you can use is the one your buddy iS carrying.

----------


## gimp

a crappy Great Outdoors cycle tent

----------


## 308

So you guys down south need the insect protection?

----------


## veitnamcam

Near water yes.

----------


## MattyP

> So you guys down south need the insect protection?


Like you wouldn't fucking believe sometimes  :Sad: .

----------


## paddygonebush

A mate has the prototype of this ZPacks.com Ultralight Backpacking Gear - Hexamid Duplex Cuben Fiber Tent
Seriously light, fabric does not sag and seems to go quite well.

----------


## Toby

> Does not sag? Not nylon? I'm curious.


Says Cuben fiber

----------


## MattyP

Good points, Tussock. I doubt I'd ever be mad enough to set up an ultralight on the tippy top of a mountain. But then again I'd do my best to find somewhere sheltered with any tent :p.

The most robust, heavy as all fuck, tents can still be done in by wind even in sheltered areas, let alone on top of a mountain.

----------


## paddygonebush

In a couple NZ Hunters ago Geig Caigou (Creed on the other forum) wrote an article on his fly, made out of cuben fiber, from Z packs as well. It doesn't stretch, so if its set up right water doesn't pool up on it or sag. My mate hasn't used his extensively and hasn't had it too long but all things point to it being good.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Got given this lightweight wee Sierra design asteroid cd 2.  Looking at the floor im thinking ill need a footprint of somesort. Whats cheap and lightweight that you guys use?  polythene? 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

> Got given this lightweight wee Sierra design asteroid cd 2.  Looking at the floor im thinking ill need a footprint of somesort. Whats cheap and lightweight that you guys use?  polythene? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Tyvek,  aka building wrap... Or cuben fibre,  but it ain't cheap... www.zpacks.com

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

There's a nice light one person Terra Nova tent on Trade Me at the moment I noticed. These are pretty good. I've got a couple. The price is $250 or something like that, and it closes at 7.30pm tonight I think.
Not at home so I can't look up the link.

----------


## kiwijames

> There's a nice light one person Terra Nova tent on Trade Me at the moment I noticed. These are pretty good. I've got a couple. The price is $250 or something like that, and it closes at 7.30pm tonight I think.
> Not at home so I can't look up the link.


You may have three soon  :Wink:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Tyvek,  aka building wrap... Or cuben fibre,  but it ain't cheap... www.zpacks.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sweet tyvek it is then..   Anyone working at a building site down south atm? Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> You may have three soon


Nah, I was outbid. Which was a relief ‘cos I’m not sure why I bid on it at at all  :Have A Nice Day:  Just seemed like good value for a neat little tent. I would have been pleased if a forum member had got it. It was cheap for what it went for.

----------


## oneipete

I use a macpac minaret . Weighs 2.2 kg dry.  including 8 homemade alloy pegs.

Bought it in chch in 93 and didn't open it till we had walked 16 hours from Erewhon station up the godley to some pokey little hut.Set it up in the dark first time no issues within 5 mins and have got it down pat to within 2 mins in the rain.

Still going strong and i lived in it for weeks on end at times when I was living in queenstown. Flys as strong as ever.   Taken a serious amount of wind and snow on it and hasn't collapsed yet.

Large enough for 2 people uncrammed,Dog against the mesh door,plus two 90 ltr macpac cascades under the vestibule.


Best thing is if I want to take a chance on the weather,I just take the outer fly,pegs n poles and it weighs under a kilo. Gives you even more room, not fully sandfly proof anymore but a non issue as my bag liner has a mozzie mesh hood on it.

wouldn't be without it.    :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 308

"bag liner has a mozzie mesh hood on it."

Sounds like a good idea, what brand was that liner Pete?

----------


## oneipete

> "bag liner has a mozzie mesh hood on it."
> 
> Sounds like a good idea, what brand was that liner Pete?


Macpac Luxury liner. 

http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/s...0stuff/005.jpg

bought in 93 along with my sleeping bag.... don't know if the new ones have the mesh hood but its a useful feature. 


  I've made my own winter ones before - go to a fabric shop and buy  2 1/2 metres of whatever polarfleece takes your fancy (usually about $6 a metre )and a metre of mozzie mesh. Sew the long sides of the fleece together and sew the mesh on.    Under $20 all up,about the size of your fist when scrunched up, extra warmth when you need it and keeps the sodding sandflies off your face when your under a fly only.

Or just sew the mesh onto the liner you have.

----------


## 308

Cheers for that, I like the idea of a fleece bag liner too because that can make a 3-season sleeping bag turn into a 4-season bag and I could use just the fleece on its own in the high summer - bloody good idea, I'll give it a go.

----------


## K95

Looking through old threads. I just saw big agnes has updated the UL2 it's now ridiculously light. 1lb 15oz.
Big Agnes Fly Creek UL 2 Tent
I've had a good run out of my older style one so far.

----------


## 199p

I have been looking at the MSR Carbonfelex 2 and also looking at Kuiu offerings aswell as a few from Bivouac outdoors.

Will have to have a read through thread this tonight  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> I have been looking at the MSR Carbonfelex 2 and also looking at Kuiu offerings aswell as a few from Bivouac outdoors.
> 
> Will have to have a read through thread this tonight


Take a look at the Tarptents and Big Agnes as above. 
I have an older Carbon Reflex 1 and its pretty good. I bought it secondhand though as I don't think they are worth what you pay retail.

----------


## 199p

> Take a look at the Tarptents and Big Agnes as above. 
> I have an older Carbon Reflex 1 and its pretty good. I bought it secondhand though as I don't think they are worth what you pay retail.


Those two and the Zpacks one are the 3 I have on my short list. 
Was looking at MSR but agree on price and was also looking at exped mera2 but these options are far superior.

----------


## Kudu

> Yeah, saw that one *BC*. Reviews are suggesting its a bit too small for a taller fella like me and they are not freestanding.


I am 6'1 and I find it fine. You are tight there is not oodles of room, but it is a one person tent after all. For overnighters and weekend trips it is fine. And not freestanding? It is fine in that sense. it can be set up and moved around and staked into position, so isn't that freestanding?

----------


## kiwijames

> I am 6'1 and I find it fine. You are tight there is not oodles of room, but it is a one person tent after all. For overnighters and weekend trips it is fine. And not freestanding? It is fine in that sense. it can be set up and moved around and staked into position, so isn't that freestanding?


Ha ha. I bought it nearly a year ago now and yes it has a decent amount of room considering. Only used it twice but it is fine.

----------


## gimp

> walked 16 hours from Erewhon station up the godley to some pokey little hut.


That's quite a feat, geographically

----------


## ANTSMAN

Pretty sure "creed " in Nelson haz one of them Z pax....

----------

